# Fan switch help



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok I'm trying to put a switch on my fan to toggle it when I need it. The problem is that I can't find the thermostat switch to bypass it. I thought it was on the radiator but no luck. Only wire coming from the radiator is the power for the fan. I have a 2011 brute 750. Any suggestions on where or how to do this. I really don't wanna run totally separate wires from the battery. Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe the sensor is inline somewhere on the new models, instead of on the radiator itself?


----------



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea I followed it back and it goes into the main wire harness and then I lose it. I haven't taken the plastics off and really don't want to.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well you dont really need to bypass if if you can find the power switch to the fan.... All you need to do is tap into the power wire going to the fan to put power to it. You can put power to it when you want, or if you forget the thermostat will still turn it on.... You'll just have to run a hot wire back to the battery for power. Not really a big deal.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big westees said:


> Ok I'm trying to put a switch on my fan to toggle it when I need it. The problem is that I can't find the thermostat switch to bypass it. I thought it was on the radiator but no luck. Only wire coming from the radiator is the power for the fan. I have a 2011 brute 750. Any suggestions on where or how to do this. I really don't wanna run totally separate wires from the battery. Thanks.


After 07 they started putting them on the thermostat housing with the hot light....I believe. Just look at a scematic from like cheapcycleparts.com


----------



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok thanks I'll look


----------



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

Looked and nothing there really says where it is.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd just run a hot wire from the battery or tap into something else Hot when the key is on for power, like the 12v acc plug. For power to the switch. Then just tap into the hot for the fan.. Quick and simple and gets the job done. Run it w/ the switch, or let the sensor cut it on.


----------



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea I'll probably do that.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

On all the 08's and up to at least 11's the fan is turned on by the computer. The sensor is in the thermostat housing and it goes directly to the computer as well. The computer grounds the fan relay to turn on the fan. So the wat 425 told you to do it might be the best way.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wyo58 said:


> On all the 08's and up to at least 11's the fan is turned on by the computer.


That's right...just remembered that myself...Thanks wyo58. Good catch.


----------

